

Orders of Magnitude - anescient
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orders_of_magnitude
Energy, magnetic fields, angular velocity, see how it all measures up in this universe of ours.
======
anescient
A few interesting entries:

Angular velocity:

10,348 RPM - 52x CD-ROM

42,980 RPM - fastest known pulsar
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSR_J1748-2446ad>

Power:

3 MW - diesel locomotive

2.5 MW - blue whale

